# Got my Z4 M today



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Finally I got my Z4M and the wait is over. I was so happy when I drove it off the dealership forecourt. :lol:

I got to the dealer very early this morning and my car was sitting outside. It was clean and looking very low and mean parked next to an M5. I couldnâ€™t help but get a big smile on my face. The sales guy, who was VERY good and very helpful throrough the whole buying process smiled at me and asked if I was happy with the car. The answer was obvious. :roll:

We did a 30 minutes long handover procedure in which he showed me how to operate the various controls, satnav, Bluetooth, stereo, iPod and all bits and peaces, as well as showing me the strut brace that I asked them to install and etc. He reminded me a lot of times to keep the engine below the 5500 RPM mark during running in and to be careful and mind the speed limits.

When I finally was good to go I jumped inside the car and I couldnâ€™t help but notice the sense of purpose when you grab that chuncky steering wheel, turn the key and that straight six M engine explodes into life and them sets at a very mean idle. The seats are comfortable, very snug and supportive. The steering very heavy and the sense of responsibility of getting out in a 343bhp RWD car. For me, coming from an 250bhp FWD remapped TT it was a bit frightening. 

Got out of the dealership, joined the dual carriageway and gave it some throttle, although keeping the revs under 3000 while warming up the engine. Still the car was very fast and the engine noise when accelerating was intoxicating. That metallic, raspy noise that screams of sports car. I could see people in the sidewalk turning to see what was coming. 

When I got to the A1 I had a well warm engine, but I decided to stick to the speed limits, work easy through all the gears and get a bit more familliar with steering feedback, levels of grip and reactions of the car. When I joned the M25 a few miles ahead I was feeling comfortable with the cara and decided to gun it until the allowed 5500 RPM in third gear on the right lane of the slip-road. The acceleration is hard, brutal and effective. The power is delivered with violence and there was nothing around me that could counter the progress I was making. The heavy steering felt precise and the car very composed. I could change lanes at very high speeds very quickly and without any body-roll. :twisted: :twisted:

I then have hit a traffic jam. Although the satnav warned me of the traffic ahead, all the exits off the M25 were probably worse than the M25 itself, so I didnâ€™t get the option to re-route me. I just sat there and used the time to get a bit more familiar with the cabin. I couldnâ€™t help but feel that although the design of the dashboard is quite nice, bloody hell that cabin feels cheap and poorly made. The Audi build quality is just leaps and bounds ahead of BMW and the MK2 TT cabin with its beautiful design, plush materials and superb fit and finish is just in a class above. Even the doors in the Z4 feel cheap compared to the heavy, chucky doors of the MK2 TT and it doesnâ€™t have the same clunck noise that feels solid and well made. My car doesnâ€™t even have wheel-nut coversâ€¦ :\

I then got to the house of the guy that was going to install VentureShield on my car. Their workshop had a problem during the week (a blown up pipe or something) and it was unusable today, so he offered his garage to do the work on my car. During the 6+ hours it took for him to fit it all (including a custom-made rear bumper protection) I had plenty of time to play with the various gadgets and admire the stunning shape of this car. I love it. It is low and looks the business. The muscular bodywork is invites you to jump in, turn on the key and go for a drive. It screams sportiness.

On my way back home, while in Hammersmith there was a guy out of the window while I waited on the traffic lights. When I got out in second gear and gave it some throttle, passing by his window, he shouted: THAT SOUNDS AWESOME! and gave the thumbs up. I couldnâ€™t agree more. I found myself many times dropping the window just to listen to that engine. I love it

The car is a real head-turner, not only for its looks, but the noise it makes gets a lot of attention. I canâ€™t wait now to finish running-in and take it to Bedford Autodrome. I want to hear that engine screaming at 7500+ RPM in that 1Km long straight!

Now, for my thread to be worthwhile there go some pictures. I know they are poor quality, but I had to take them quick as it was starting to rain. I will take some more as soon as I get the opportunity.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Stunning, absolutely stunning! You must be one happy chappy!


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks mate! It drives so incredibly well! I'm very happy.


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

tehdarkstar said:


> It drives so incredibly well!


I can imagine! Need to get your sig sorted now


----------



## gidge2010 (Jan 8, 2006)

Yet another convert from the TT fold to the Z4M


----------



## gidge2010 (Jan 8, 2006)

Oops ... forgot the important bit!

Mucho congratulations on the new car, enjoy it!


----------



## ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk (Feb 4, 2007)

Such a awesome car!! I couldn't agree more about the interior, such a let down.

I would still have one though if I had the money!


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

ElegantSpoon.Co.Uk said:


> Such a awesome car!! I couldn't agree more about the interior, such a let down.
> 
> I would still have one though if I had the money!


That's the thing: the interior is a huge let down, but once you turn the engine on and you go out for a drive... It is a proper sports car... [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Very nice - Sounds like you are enjoying it

Can't see what you mean about the interior though. Doors on mine shut with a heavy thunk and the cabin is fine  8)

James


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Congratulations on the car - looks fantastic. Can you post what spec you went for? What colour is your car? (I know it's black but there are a couple of blacks aren't there?) Did you buy new?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Congrats, that's one Mean looking beasty. Guess the sound track is oh so slightly addictive and you are looking for tunnels and roads with walls alongside. :twisted: 
Hurry up and complete the running in 'sentence' and let us 2.0T mere mortals know what its like on the track.


----------



## PDW (Jul 6, 2007)

Looks fantastic - particularly at the rear with those pipes.

Surprised the doors don't clunk as that's what BM's used to be renowned for.

What will it be like in the wet? Watch out, I have had lots of scary BMW rwd fun in the wet


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Went out for a drive today and saw two other black M Coupes in about 2.5 miles from my house! D'oh!!! I had seem only one other all these months...

The car is just as fantastic today as it was yesterday. I love it and I love that engine noise. Wow... Had my first DSC help this morning in the wet roads when trying to see if I could go through a corner as I used to do in my TT... A bit of tail sliding, just a quick steering correction, some DSC action and I was back in a straight line...

I woke up today at 6 AM just to go out and give that corner a try. Because it was Sunday morning that road is empty and if something bad happened I would be all by myself...

*coupe-sport*, did you see the interior of the MK2 TT? If not, go to an Audi dealership and have a look. It is truly vastly superior. With time I will probably be finding the BMW fine, but at this moment the TT is still fresh in my memory.

*raven*, the spec of my car is Black Sapphire, Champagne Individual leather interior, satnav, hi-fi DSP, bluetooth phone preparation, parkind sensors and I think that's pretty much it. It's not new, but an ex-demonstrator. I got it yesterday with 550 miles (now just over 760 :roll.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> oupe-sport, did you see the interior of the MK2 TT? If not, go to an Audi dealership and have a look. It is truly vastly superior. With time I will probably be finding the BMW fine, but at this moment the TT is still fresh in my memory.


Yep i did but i wouldn't lose any sleep over it. Anyway the Z is a far better looking and sounding car :wink:

James


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Your plate doesnt end in ZZX by any chance?

If not it wasnt you I spotted today, it was someone else with exactly the same car.

Either way it was looking good 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice car, don't think I could live with it myself but it looks georgeous .


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

*coupe-sport*, I agree with you: it looks, sounds and drives much better...  I do feel disappointed with the interior but when the rest of the car is that good I can live with that.

*J55TTC*, I'm afraid it wasn't me. My number plate doesn't have ZZX...  I was followed yesterday by a TT MK2 in red with a cherished ageless number plate in the M25 between 10:45 and 11:30 I reckon... Was wondering if it was anyone on this forum.


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Looks great. Congrats. Glad worth the wait. Look forward to hear more once you have run it in.


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Looks... 8)

Have to agree with comments about interior and build on the z4 out of all the BM's i had it probably feels the least solid. Especially when you compare it against a mk2.

I think they could have done a better job with those M wheels. Given the nature of the beast of the bonnet think the CSL wheels just help to add that extra bit of agression! :twisted:

It is a hoot to drive. I only had the 2.5 version which still felt plenty quick. Though getting use to the sport button and the difference it makes can take a little time to get used to. On mine it tended to make more difference top end and that is where the engine use to open up! Seemed to get a new lease of life as soon as you get over 90. :roll:

Do miss it...  Though not the ultra firm suspension and ride!


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Lovely looking car, but who designed that ariel!!!

Needs some CSL rims :wink:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Yep - stubby the way to go on the aerial side 8)


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

it looks wicked 8) enjoy your new beemer 8)

p.s dont they put usually put a 'M' badge on the front grille?


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Another convert - nice one.

I actually don't agree with the interior comments. I think its great - basic and nice. Agree the TT interior is nicer but that doesn't deflect from the nice Z4 interior for me.

Also agree re: the wheels - the wheels on the 3.0si coupe are far nicer than the standard M wheels. Only 2 things wrong with the M for me - the wheels and the price (way overpriced).

But I lve it and I'm sure you will too!


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

I don't like the standard wheels either, but although I'm thinking about the CSL wheels, it seems like every Z4M has got them. I would like something different, but after spending many hours searching the web I didn't find something that I like design-wise and give me weight savings.

The aerial, I missed the group buy they did on Z4-Forum, but I will probably be organizing a new one as soon as I have time.

I have now done 350 miles since I took delivery and plan to have the 1200 miles inspection and oil change on Sat. the 11/08. The following Saturday it will probably go to Thorney Motorsport for remap, top-speed limiter removal and full Milltek exhaust upgrade. If the M3 is anything to go by it should give the car an extra 20bhp/20Nm, flatten out the power delivery and sharpen the throttle response (if it needs any).

That should be good enough for me to take it to Bedford Autodrome on the 24/08. I plan to use the day to learn the car and get to know its dynamics with DSC off.

I'm booked for Castle Combe in the 21/09, so two trackdays should be enough to warrant new wheels and tyres. By then I will have decided if I go for the CSL rims or not.

New brakes will have to wait a little bit more as I will have to save a little bit more cash if I want to get these bad boys: http://www.movit.de/rahmen/ceramic.htm [smiley=sweetheart.gif]. I don't think these will get warped, no matter how much I punish them!


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Hmmm, very nice indeed.

I expect Thorney will recommend the same AP stoppers that I had fitted to my CSL (assuming they'll fit). Aside from some initial issues with pad deposits, they were awesome.

No complaints re Mov'it either - had them on my TT


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

tehdarkstar said:


> I don't like the standard wheels either, but although I'm thinking about the CSL wheels, it seems like every Z4M has got them. I would like something different, but after spending many hours searching the web I didn't find something that I like design-wise and give me weight savings.


How about one of these:

Breyton Magic:









Breyton Spirit:









Breyton Flame:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Great car, and nice combo for the Z4M.
Congrat's and enjoy it

Rob


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

*jbell*, these wheels look nice. Maybe that Breyton Spirit with but not in black (maybe black wheels on the black car will not be quite right). I can't find information about their weight and construction, though, as Breyton is usually more for looks than weight.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

tehdarkstar said:


> *jbell*, these wheels look nice. Maybe that Breyton Spirit with but not in black (maybe black wheels on the black car will not be quite right). I can't find information about their weight and construction, though, as Breyton is usually more for looks than weight.


They do the Sprint in Silver as well, the wheels are superb but if you want really light then BBS (there arn't any) or OZ in the way to go.


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

id love 1 

if i was to have one id put m6 wheels on it... i think it would look real good 8)


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Great looking car - bet you're over the moon 

Congratulations!


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

What about these wheels?;

Someone on a BMW website I frequent has ordered them for his Z4M Roadster. Look very much like RS4 wheels.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Are you on Z4-Forum as well?  *peppernick* bought these wheels. They do look good and seem to be even lighter than the CSLs, but a lot of people have raised concerns over them standing the quality of British roads as they are magnesium... That and the fact that they are copy of the RS4 wheels... 

He's importing these wheels from Japan through a contact as well, so it won't be easy to find them.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

jam said:


> Great looking car - bet you're over the moon
> 
> Congratulations!


Thanks! I'm indeed very happy with the car. The more I drive it the more I like.



RenZo said:


> if i was to have one id put m6 wheels on it... i think it would look real good


I really dislike the M6 wheels... Also 20" in such a small car would be a bit too much I think... 18" is the ideal size. 19" is pushing it a bit, but it looks good. 20" I think will be too much.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

tehdarkstar said:


> Are you on Z4-Forum as well?  *peppernick* bought these wheels. They do look good and seem to be even lighter than the CSLs, but a lot of people have raised concerns over them standing the quality of British roads as they are magnesium... That and the fact that they are copy of the RS4 wheels...
> 
> He's importing these wheels from Japan through a contact as well, so it won't be easy to find them.


Lol :lol:

No, the pics are from the BMW Car Magazine Forum which I frequent, and Peppernick is also a member of.


----------

